# creatine,nitrix,glutamine,tribulus??



## 240sx (Apr 24, 2006)

When is the most effective way to take these.Is it ok to take creatine (mono hydrate),nitrix,tribulus at the same time about 45 min before work out? And i herd glutamine enterfears w/ no2,  so when should i take the glutamine??


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 24, 2006)

creatine, 30-45 min before worokout and right after workout
nitrix, 25-30 min before breakfast and 30 min before workout
glutamine, i stopped taking it cuz it interferes with a-akg, so i recommend u do the same.


----------



## icanrace (Apr 26, 2006)

5g of creatine pre & post workout

tribulus 60 min pre-workout

glutamine- 7.5g pre & 7.5 post workout

nitrix- 30min pre workout


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 26, 2006)

icanrace said:
			
		

> 5g of creatine pre & post workout
> 
> tribulus 60 min pre-workout
> 
> ...




icanrace, the 7.5 g of glut seems too high, go with 5 g's
and nitrix u supposed to take it 30 min before breakfast and 30 min before lunch, it also say sto take it 30 min befoer dinner but thats jsut overkill. But go with oen thing, eitehr the glutamine or the nitrix, cuz glutamine interferes with a-akg.


----------

